# What is Chad's success rate at the bar?



## MrRubiks (Jan 15, 2022)

Apparently the match rate for an extremely attractive guy on Tinder is only about 20%. Despite being ostensibly perfect, he's rejected the majority of the time. How would he do in a bar setting? Suppose he's only approaching pretty girls and success is defined as getting a phone number and the girl expressing interest in hanging out. What do you think his success rate would be? 30%? 60%?

I've been thinking about ceiling success rates for different social settings (cold approach in everyday life, bars, etc.). Thoughts?


----------



## lordgandy2000 (Jan 15, 2022)

Maher tinder chadfish gets ~35% match rate in NYC

Chad's success rate at the bar is 100%


----------



## MrRubiks (Jan 15, 2022)

lordgandy2000 said:


> Maher tinder chadfish gets ~35% match rate in NYC
> 
> Chad's success rate at the bar is 100%


I mean it can't be 100% though because not all girls are single, and not all girls cheat. Close to 100% though in a bar setting?

And 35% is very high. It's still strange though that it's a minority of the time.


----------



## lordgandy2000 (Jan 15, 2022)

MrRubiks said:


> I mean it can't be 100% though because not all girls are single, and not all girls cheat. Close to 100% though in a bar setting?
> 
> And 35% is very high. It's still strange though that it's a minority of the time.


FYI this is probably the highest recorded male tinder match rate in history. Got 1400 likes in 24hrs, match rate could've been close to 90% depending on how picky he was









I got 1400 likes on tinder in 1 day with my chadfish


Never seen anything like it. I was literally speechless. There was a different girl messaging me about every 2 minutes. I had a new like every 10 seconds. Al of my matches were at LEAST beckies, some stacies. Chads literally live in another dimension.




looksmax.org


----------



## loksr (Jan 15, 2022)

Only reason a girl wouldn’t match with a chad on tinder is because 1. She thinks he’s fake or, 2. She thinks she can’t get him
I know you guys love to delude yourself into believing that it’s “muh hypergamy “ and that chad struggles like you do, but, no.

this makes his success rate 100% among single girls at a bar, because it removes the 2 obstacles.


----------



## MrRubiks (Jan 15, 2022)

loksr said:


> Only reason a girl wouldn’t match with a chad on tinder is because 1. She thinks he’s fake or, 2. She thinks she can’t get him
> I know you guys love to delude yourself into believing that it’s “muh hypergamy “ and that chad struggles like you do, but, no.
> 
> this makes his success rate 100% among single girls at a bar, because it removes the 2 obstacles.


That makes sense. It probably is about 100%.


----------



## MrRubiks (Jan 15, 2022)

lordgandy2000 said:


> FYI this is probably the highest recorded male tinder match rate in history. Got 1400 likes in 24hrs, match rate could've been close to 90% depending on how picky he was
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'll check it out. I'm really curious. Thank you for the link.


----------



## forevergymcelling (Jan 16, 2022)




----------



## DoctorLooksmax (Jan 16, 2022)

For a really good looking guy whos NT it probably is close to 100% success rate with single girls


----------



## Raxflex (Jan 16, 2022)

Google: Goodlookingloser numbers game. And google Paul Janka.
Both are tall low tier chads and have unter 5% sucess rate from cold approaching. And this was more than 10 years ago.
You guys have no idea lol.


----------



## Chadethnic101 (Jan 16, 2022)

Raxflex said:


> Google: Goodlookingloser numbers game. And google Paul Janka.
> Both are tall low tier chads and have unter 5% sucess rate from cold approaching. And this was more than 10 years ago.
> You guys have no idea lol.


I used to follow GLL back in the past, and success rate is no way 100%

Out of 3 nights out a chad.can go home with a girl 1 out of the 3 we can say. And that is any level girl average included not always a Stacey..


----------



## metagross (Jan 16, 2022)

forevergymcelling said:


> View attachment 1496239
> 
> View attachment 1496240



Fucking idiot. 
God, I hate redpillers like this "Pick up artists". LMAO. 
He just looks good, his game doesn't matter. God I hate him already.


----------



## Raxflex (Jan 16, 2022)

Chadethnic101 said:


> I used to follow GLL back in the past, and success rate is no way 100%
> 
> Out of 3 nights out a chad.can go home with a girl 1 out of the 3 we can say. And that is any level girl average included not always a Stacey..


Yeah people here have really no idea about success rates of chads. If you cold approach and have more than 3 % success rate (= sex) you doing really good as a guy.

Most honest pick up guys that are tall and gl also admit that they only close around 10 % of the numbers they get.

Doesnt matter how good looking you are, it will always be a grind if you wanna slay.


----------



## Chadethnic101 (Jan 16, 2022)

Raxflex said:


> Yeah people here have really no idea about success rates of chads. If you cold approach and have more than 3 % success rate (= sex) you doing really good as a guy.
> 
> Most honest pick up guys that are tall and gl also admit that they only close around 10 % of the numbers they get.
> 
> Doesnt matter how good looking you are, it will always be a grind if you wanna slay.


I used to try grind it out when I was ugly, dumb and young, and out of hundreds of approaches slept with 1 girl lol (did kiss quite a load tbf but going having sex no) 

Now I CBA for it unless she's choosing me tbh, but I don't go out enough to see anything


----------



## Deleted member 17174 (Jan 16, 2022)

Chadethnic101 said:


> I used to try grind it out when I was ugly, dumb and young, and out of hundreds of approaches slept with 1 girl lol (did kiss quite a load tbf but going having sex no)
> 
> Now I CBA for it unless she's choosing me tbh, but I don't go out enough to see anything


Could make a thread on your experiences?

How'd you deal with rejection awkwardness?


----------



## Chadethnic101 (Jan 16, 2022)

Berserk said:


> Could make a thread on your experiences?
> 
> How'd you deal with rejection awkwardness?


I'll make a thread when I'm ascended and start tryna get women again, I'll tag you in it!

But rejections I didn't take it personal, I always said to myself there's always the next one and really helped me get over it tbh.
Also getting a little success in kissing girls really helped me continue, kissed some really hot girls at times too but majority were average.
So people here can defo gt hot girls if they are lucky with NTness but for efficiency you wanna look good.

After a while I felt like my whole life revolved around women and that started to fuck me up. I then started focussing on other stuff like improving looks


----------



## Unmoggablegingercel (Jan 16, 2022)

forevergymcelling said:


> View attachment 1496239
> 
> View attachment 1496240



Just be confident


----------



## Deleted member 11388 (Jan 16, 2022)

nope its not 100% are you stupid, its even harder irl then on tinder.

It is easier but its maybe 20% or smth if the girl is single.


----------



## Unmoggablegingercel (Jan 16, 2022)

Yolosweg said:


> nope its not 100% are you stupid, its even harder irl then on tinder.
> 
> It is easier but its maybe 20% or smth if the girl is single.


is it really this low? Are you saying 20% of a lay or a number


----------



## Deleted member 11388 (Jan 16, 2022)

Unmoggablegingercel said:


> is it really this low? Are you saying 20% of a lay or a number


number could be 50%, same night lay is less than 20% im sure


----------



## Deleted member 11388 (Jan 16, 2022)

Yolosweg said:


> number could be 50%, same night lay is less than 20% im sure


but ifhe approaches 5-10 girls in a night he will prob get laid.


----------



## Unmoggablegingercel (Jan 16, 2022)

Yolosweg said:


> but ifhe approaches 5-10 girls in a night he will prob get laid.


The Chad? Probably true I’d say around 1/5-10 or so would same night lay


----------



## LooksDeficiency (Jan 16, 2022)

Chad's never heard of failure


----------



## thereallegend (Jan 16, 2022)

I went out to a party last night and realized how easy it is to IOIs from decent looking chicks in real life.

Just be tall and decent in the face.


----------



## MrRubiks (Jan 17, 2022)

Some very disparate answers here, but I get the idea. I appreciate the responses.



thereallegend said:


> I went out to a party last night and realized how easy it is to IOIs from decent looking chicks in real life.
> 
> Just be tall and decent in the face.


I'm a little under 6'1" (maybe 6'1" in the morning on a good day) and I've consistently been told that I have very good bone structure. My eyes are my weakest area, but I'm shooting on getting surgery this September.


----------



## Deleted member 16944 (Jan 17, 2022)

I don't have any idea what the success rate is at a bar, but I do know some statistics for during the day.

A very good approach to lay ratio is 1 out of 15.
So you would need to talk to 15 women to fuck 1 of them. It doesn't get much better than that.


----------



## Enfant terrible (Jan 17, 2022)

loksr said:


> Only reason a girl wouldn’t match with a chad on tinder is because 1. She thinks he’s fake or, 2. She thinks she can’t get him
> I know you guys love to delude yourself into believing that it’s “muh hypergamy “ and that chad struggles like you do, but, no.
> 
> this makes his success rate 100% among single girls at a bar, because it removes the 2 obstacles.


cope


----------



## JamesHowlett (Jan 17, 2022)

IRL chads do get rejected quite a bite, I’ve seen it too many times.

A legit gigachad/male model would probably be a different story but people here don’t actually understand how rare these specimens are. They’re so rare that it’s not worth even thinking about.

The over-exposure of gigachads on this forum has done to autists what the over-exposure of men on social media/Tinder has done to women.


----------



## JamesHowlett (Jan 17, 2022)

thereallegend said:


> I went out to a party last night and realized how easy it is to IOIs from decent looking chicks in real life.
> 
> Just be tall and decent in the face.


Having above average height and face is enough IRL, after that just work on everything else.


----------



## loksr (Jan 17, 2022)

Enfant terrible said:


> cope


Never had a reason to cope literally for one day in my life. Don’t project, it’s pathetic.

don’t want to learn how the world works? Fine, but keep it to yourself.


----------



## Enfant terrible (Jan 17, 2022)

forevergymcelling said:


> View attachment 1496239
> 
> View attachment 1496240



looks worse in motion


----------



## MrRubiks (Jan 18, 2022)

Sortofcel said:


> I don't have any idea what the success rate is at a bar, but I do know some statistics for during the day.
> 
> A very good approach to lay ratio is 1 out of 15.
> So you would need to talk to 15 women to fuck 1 of them. It doesn't get much better than that.


That's consistent with what I've heard too. 



JamesHowlett said:


> IRL chads do get rejected quite a bite, I’ve seen it too many times.
> 
> A legit gigachad/male model would probably be a different story but people here don’t actually understand how rare these specimens are. They’re so rare that it’s not worth even thinking about.
> 
> The over-exposure of gigachads on this forum has done to autists what the over-exposure of men on social media/Tinder has done to women.


That's a fact. Everything is so accessible on the internet that some subsets of the population are overrepresented. I appreciate the response.


----------

